# Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.’s New IVY Mini Photo Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 19, 2018)

```
<p><em>With the Push of a Smartphone Button through the Canon Mini Print App¹, Print Creative 2×3 Photos and Stickers in Seconds</em></p>
<p dir="ltr"><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., April 19, 2018</strong> – Today’s consumers are increasingly looking for unique ways to seamlessly blend their personal online brand and real life persona. With internet users having an average of seven social media accounts², products that support connections between people and technology have become ever more important. <b></b>In that spirit,<b> </b>Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to announce the IVY Mini Photo Printer. Available in Rose Gold, Mint Green and Slate Gray, the IVY Mini Photo Printer empowers the next generation of creators to tell and share their story in real life (IRL) through the power of print in the digital age.</p>
<p>“The proverb ‘good things come in small packages’ couldn’t be more true for the first 2×3 photo printer from Canon U.S.A.” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and chief operating officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “It’s our smallest and lightest printer yet, and the company is excited about giving customers more access to creatively connect and instantly share memories than ever before from the palm of their hand.”</p>
<p><a href="https://www.adorama.com/g/canon-IVY-mini-photo-printer?utm_source=rflaid64393">The Canon IVY Mini Photo Printer is in stock and ready to ship</a>.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong><u>BE CREATIVE IRL</u></strong></p>
<p>For smartphone photographers seeking to stay portable and on the go with their devices, this sleek and compact portable printer has an extensive list of standout, user-friendly features through the Canon Mini Print app¹. The app includes creative filters, such as photo frames and stickers, augmented reality (AR) face distortion, as well as additional photo-editing tools including added text, fun frames and the option to draw. These features encourage users to creatively add fun enhancements and share those distinctive memories in real time in either a 2×3 print or sticker output option.</p>
<p><strong><u>BE UNIQUE IRL</u></strong></p>
<p>With customization at the foundation, this printer, through the Canon Mini Printer App¹, offers the option to print not only individual smudge-free and water-resistant 2×3 prints or stickers, but also a tile print that is made up of four or nine prints, as well as over ten unique collage templates that print on one 2×3 photo. From selfies to sunsets, this output option offers the freedom of expression for a wide variety of consumers.</p>
<p><strong><u>BE TECH-SAVVY IRL</u></strong></p>
<p>The IVY printer utilizes ZINK Zero Ink™ Technology from ZINK™, an amazing way to print in full color without the need of ink cartridges. Additionally, each pack of paper comes with one blue ZINK SMART SHEET™; calibrating your IVY printer to the photo paper in that pack to produce an image that meets Canon’s high-quality image standards.</p>
<p>The Canon IVY Mini Photo Printer is currently available for an estimated retail price of $129.99*, which includes the printer body and a starter pack of ten sheets of photo paper. Twenty-sheet and fifty-sheet packs of photo paper will also be available for an estimated retail price of $9.99* and $24.99*, respectively.</p>
<p>For more information, please visit <a href="http://www.shop.usa.canon.com/" target="blank"><b>shop.usa.canon.com</b></a>.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-34649 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-gold-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-gold-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-gold-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-gold-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-gray-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-gray-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-gray-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-gray-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-green-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-green-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-green-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy-green-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy01.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy01-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy01-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy01-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy02.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy02-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy02-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy02-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy03.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy03-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy03-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ivy03-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Talys (Apr 19, 2018)

Cool! This guy sounds quite fun, and extremely expensive to own long-term for paper  

($0.50 per wallet-sized sheet, hehehehe)



> ZINK stands for "ZERO INK" printing technology. Instead of ink, it uses colorful dye-based crystals embedded inside the paper. Before printing, the embedded dye crystals are clear so ZINKTM Paper looks like regular, white photo paper. The ZINK-enabled device uses heat to activate and colorize these crystals


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*

Its out already its called "Lifeprint" and they sell it in Apple Stores. 
Seriously this is not innovation from Canon its a "me too" product.


----------



## Adelino (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*

Sounds really cool. The paper is affordable, not cheap but not too expensive. This would be fun at parties.


----------



## LDS (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*



jeffa4444 said:


> Its out already its called "Lifeprint" and they sell it in Apple Stores.
> Seriously this is not innovation from Canon its a "me too" product.



It looks all of them (there are others) use technology licensed from ZINK, which also makes the paper...

So really not a Canon first. More a way to put some Canon branded product in some more hands.


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*

oh how ever INNOVATIVE, Canon! Next will be a "direct print button" on all cameras. oooops, we had that already ? 

;D


----------



## jolyonralph (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*

Oh good, I was looking for a way to make printing even more expensive


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*

I currently use the CP900 printer + battery and charger when I am traveling to give prints to the subjects, it is a very effective ice breaker and I believe makes the portrait a genuine transaction where both parties get something of value. 

I'd happily trade for something even smaller and lighter with a built in rechargeable battery, 50c a print is nothing!


----------



## tmroper (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*

These types of mini printers were popular 10 years ago, but haven't they been replaced by actual instant cameras like Fuji's Instax (which is very popular and a big seller)?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*




tmroper said:


> These types of mini printers were popular 10 years ago, but haven't they been replaced by actual instant cameras like Fuji's Instax (which is very popular and a big seller)?



Not for my uses, and I love that Canon DSLR's allow me to crop, straighten, adjust contrast and colors etc in camera, am I the only person that misses the print button? It means I can go wandering with a decent camera and lens, a small battery printer in a modest bag and give people something of value. I'm sure I'm not the target market but it looks like it will end up being the replacement of my CP.


----------



## Velo Steve (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*

Sounds to me mainly like a reason to take photos with a phone rather than a Canon camera!

It there an easy way to get an image from a 5D III to this thing?

Sorry if that's a dumb question - I usually am not in a rush, and just connect the camera to a computer at the end of the day. Still, the idea of being able to hand a photo to a subject in a remote location where they don't see photos of themselves every day is tempting.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*



privatebydesign said:


> I currently use the CP900 printer + battery and charger when I am traveling to give prints to the subjects, it is a very effective ice breaker and I believe makes the portrait a genuine transaction where both parties get something of value.
> 
> I'd happily trade for something even smaller and lighter with a built in rechargeable battery, 50c a print is nothing!



Hey PBD!!

Man, I learn about new stuff from you all the time.

I just started researching that CP900.....looks like a newer version the CP1300 is out.

Just curious, how much is the paper or per print on those things? Is the quality good, will the prints fade over time, or will they last a good while?

Hmm....I usually end up doing quite a lot in post to my images...wondering if I could get one of these things, and rather than print from my camera....I could go from Camera to say, Affinity Photo on the iPad Pro, and print wirelessly from the iPad pro?

I know I could do with a laptop, but just pondering another use for the iPad pro...


anyway, a very interesting looking device.

The one this thread is base on, looks like too small for any prints I'd be interested in....he SELPHY looks to do 4x6 prints...right?

cayenne


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*



cayenne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I currently use the CP900 printer + battery and charger when I am traveling to give prints to the subjects, it is a very effective ice breaker and I believe makes the portrait a genuine transaction where both parties get something of value.
> ...



love the selphy it dose 4x6 dye summation printing with a top seal coat. its wireless and you can usb print and direct for a memory card SD and phone etc.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*

Hi cayenne,

Prints work out at 30c, the paper and ink come in a kit and last as long as each other.

Quality is pretty good. I believe they are resistant to fade, they are certainly more resistant to moisture than inkjet prints.

Yes you can import to the iPad (or other tablet/phone) do any edits and then print from it.

Yes the print size is something I like with the CP's, the standard print is 4x6 but you can get other sizes, the smaller squares are easy to find and Canon used to list longer panorama style paper too, but I've never seen it for sale.

I don't use mine very often as I have a single specific use for it, but when I do use it the reactions I get from giving away a small print is very nice.



cayenne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I currently use the CP900 printer + battery and charger when I am traveling to give prints to the subjects, it is a very effective ice breaker and I believe makes the portrait a genuine transaction where both parties get something of value.
> ...


----------



## tmroper (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*



privatebydesign said:


> tmroper said:
> 
> 
> > These types of mini printers were popular 10 years ago, but haven't they been replaced by actual instant cameras like Fuji's Instax (which is very popular and a big seller)?
> ...



Yeah, I bought an early incarnation of the concept years ago to do that with it. I can't remember the brand, but I do remember it was something David DuChemin suggested doing in his first book. So I bought one, but I could just never get it to work very well in the field, though, and gave up and haven't even thought about the whole concept for awhile. But okay, if the tech is better now, especially with the wireless, I could see using it for travel. Sometimes it doesn't pay to be an early adopter.


----------



## Aaron D (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*

I'm going to tape one to the back of my 5D and pretend I've got a Polaroid!


----------



## hachu21 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Re: Announced: #LiveIRL With Canon U.S.A.'s New IVY Mini Photo Printer*

Another thing that a smartphone can do that a proper camera cannot.
For thoses who like this concept, there's an interesting ousider : Photobee.
It brings the print quality and toughness of the selphy CP's (dye sublimation) with the portability of those Zink printers (smaller than Selphy CP's and works on battery).
Bonus point, they print a bit larger than the Instax from Fuji (the market leader).


----------



## LSXPhotog (Apr 20, 2018)

This is actually pretty awesome for shooting at a wedding. Before I leave I could hand the bride and groom some little gifts to give to the guests. Put a contact info stamp on the back, DONE. Just costs $10 a wedding.


----------

